# NEC Exam



## maverick323 (Sep 2, 2016)

How many questions are on the exam and how often is it updated? When will it be based on the 2017 code book?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

maverick323 said:


> How many questions are on the exam and how often is it updated? When will it be based on the 2017 code book?


You should contact your state licensing bureau. At mike holt we have people from all over and the test are different per state. In NC we had 100 question and they gave you the code book to use.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Look here...
https://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/ECU/ElectricalTrade.html


----------



## maverick323 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You should contact your state licensing bureau. At mike holt we have people from all over and the test are different per state. In NC we had 100 question and they gave you the code book to use.


How often is it updated? What code book is it based off of?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

maverick323 said:


> How often is it updated? What code book is it based off of?


Every three years, and they're still on the 2014 code cycle. And 100 questions, in 4 hours.


----------



## maverick323 (Sep 2, 2016)

joebanana said:


> Every three years, and they're still on the 2014 code cycle. And 100 questions, in 4 hours.


Thanks, when does this cycle end?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

maverick323 said:


> Thanks, when does this cycle end?


When the DIR/DAS says it does.


----------



## eric626 (Jan 5, 2015)

I took the exam in California 7 months ago. It was 110 questions and 4 1/2 hours long. They added 10 saftey questions. CA is always 3 years behind on their code cycles. Right now you can use the 2014 or 2017 book for your test.


----------

